# Folgende durch das El Niño-Phänomen asugelöste Hilfegesuche



## melisa

Folgende durch das El Niño-Phänomen asugelöste Hilfegesuche sind bis dato über DHA in Bern eingetroffen.

Qué significa ausgelöste?? Hilfegesuche es pedido de ayuda??

Gracias

Meli=)


----------



## FloVi

ausgelöst ~ initiiert (iniciado?)


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

FloVi said:


> ausgelöst ~ initiiert (iniciado?)


 
This would not be too bad, considered the logic. Iniciado is derived well. Unfortunately, it does - however - not yet hit the nail on the head.

Así que lo ensayamos:



> Folgende durch das El Niño-Phänomen asugelöste Hilfegesuche sind bis dato über DHA in Bern eingetroffen.
> 
> Qué significa ausgelöste?? Hilfegesuche es pedido de ayuda??
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Meli=)


 
*Cara Meli, (suena como caramelo, jaja...)*

no lo sé si está importante a citar las palabras alemanes correctamente. Si lo es, una corrección aquí:

Folgende durch das El Niño-Phänomen asugelöste [mucho mejor, unicamente mejor: ausgelöste ] Hilfegesuche sind bis dato über DHA in Bern eingetroffen.


Primero: Hilfegesuche es pedido de ayuda. [Esto es totalmente correcto!]

Sugundo: ausgelöst = provocado, causado, puesto en movimiento, originado.

Meli, tienes un diccionario? Yo mismo tengo que buscar las palabras. - Pero lo confeso, es un texto muy difícil.

Otra vez: Buena suerte.


----------



## melisa

Sí tengo. Pero no son de mucha ayuda. Alquien me podría recomendar un buen diccinario alemán -español online.

Gracias.

Meli


----------



## heidita

melisa said:


> Folgende durch das El Niño-Phänomen asugelöste Hilfegesuche sind bis dato über DHA in Bern eingetroffen.
> 
> Qué significa ausgelöste?? Hilfegesuche es pedido de ayuda??
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Meli=)


 
Las siguientes peticiones de ayuda a causa del fenómeno de "El Niño" han llegado hasta ahora a traves de DHA a Berna.

Diccionario on line: 
http://www.pons.de/?


----------



## heidita

Schwichtenhövel said:


> This would not be too bad, considered the logic. Unfortunately, it does - however - not yet hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Así que lo ensayamos:
> Was möchtest du hier sagen?
> 
> 
> *Querida Meli, (suena como caramelo, jaja...claro, ya no suena como caramelo...)*
> 
> no lo sé si es importante a citar las palabras alemanas correctamente. Si lo es, una corrección aquí:
> 
> Folgende durch das El Niño-Phänomen asugelöste [mucho mejor, unicamente mejor: ausgelöste ] Hilfegesuche sind bis dato über DHA in Bern eingetroffen.
> 
> 
> Primero: Hilfegesuche es petición de ayuda. [Esto es totalmente correcto!]
> 
> Sugundo: ausgelöst = provocado, causado, puesto en movimiento, originado.
> 
> Meli, tienes un diccionario? Yo mismo tengo que buscar las palabras. - Pero lo confieso, es un texto muy difícil.
> 
> Otra vez: Buena suerte.


 
Ein paar kleine Fehler. Ich weiss nicht, ob Du Verbesserungen wünscht.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

heidita said:


> Ein paar kleine Fehler. Ich weiss nicht, ob Du Verbesserungen wünscht.


 
Sí que quiero mejores soluciones!

Pues: Así que lo ensayamos - versuchen wir's mal. (Falsch?)


> *heidita:*
> *...claro, ya no suena como caramelo...*


 
*Claro, tienes razón, perdone...*


> Hilfegesuche es petición de ayuda


 
Grande. Había una falta.



> Pero lo confieso, es un texto muy difícil.


 
No, era bastante buena.

Saludios,
Schwichtenhövel


----------



## elroy

Schwichtenhövel said:


> Pues: Así que lo ensayamos - versuchen wir's mal. (Falsch?)


 Ja, es ist falsch.  Mein Vorschlag: "así que vamos a intentarlo". 

Noch ein kleiner Fehler: 


> Saludios


----------



## heidita

elroy said:


> Ja, es ist falsch. Mein Vorschlag: *"así que vamos a intentarlo"*.


 
Genau.

Ensayar benutzen wir für zum Beispiel ein Theaterstück.

_Vamos a ensayar la obra/la canción._


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

elroy said:


> Ja, es ist falsch. Mein Vorschlag: "así que vamos a intentarlo".
> 
> Noch ein kleiner Fehler:


 
Esto es una falta grandiosa, porque hecha con toda intención. Quería ver si alguien reaccionara.


----------



## heidita

Schwichtenhövel said:


> Esto es una falta grandiosa , porque hecha con toda intención. Quería ver si alguien reaccionaría.


 
Ich denke mal, dass soll ein Scherz sein, wir sind nicht hier, um Dummheiten zu verbessern. Wenn Du wirklich lernen willst, solltest du nicht _absichtlich _Fehler machen.

Bei _grandiosa_ weiss man nicht, was Du sagen wolltest.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

heidita said:


> Ich denke mal, dass soll ein Scherz sein, wir sind nicht hier, um Dummheiten zu verbessern. Wenn Du wirklich lernen willst, solltest du nicht _absichtlich _Fehler machen.
> 
> Bei _grandiosa_ weiss man nicht, was Du sagen wolltest.


 
Danke für die Korrektur!


----------

